# Make the Most of Your Time



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
March 17, 2018






*Latest Podcast*

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-978708922%2Fepisode-25-building-conservation-trust-and-bay-flats-lodge-building-the-future-for-marine-habitat

Donâ€™t feel bad if you youâ€™re an infrequent angler, as youâ€™re not alone. With that said, a lot of sporadic coastal anglers who have limited time when they do get out on the water often end up frustrated because they failed to produce the results they so desperately desired. The odds are stacked against them before they even put the boat in the water, however, simply because they havenâ€™t been fishing for quite some time, not to mention any other obstacles that may be standing in their way on this one particular day. So, how can you work to beat the odds?

Well, even though nothing ever turns out being as easy as you first thought it would be, there are some things you can do that may help you when youâ€™re faced with time constraints. Begin by thinking outside the box, so as to not limit your decisions based solely upon your last fishing trip. Cruise some protected shorelines that are new to you instead of starting the day by heading directly to the spot where you caught fish last time, as thereâ€™s a good chance the conditions in your previous spot have changed dramatically since you last visited.

Another thing you can do to make the most of your time is pay close attention to fish signs. A lot of different things fall into the category of fish signs, but one that often pays off handsomely during late March and April is slicks. Slicks appear on the waterâ€™s surface as a small, round sheen and are the result of feeding predatory fish. When the fish, especially trout, are on an aggressive feeding pattern, and when they happen to be feeding on oily baitfish, a slick often forms as a result of the trout regurgitating its meal after filling its stomach to near capacity.

While slicks can lead you to feeding fish, you can also be fooled by other kinds of slicks that may appear similar. Crab traps, too, often put out a similar slick as that of feeding game fish. The crabbers sometimes bait their traps with oily baits, which often produces a slick from the moment the trap is lowered into the water. There are many, many crab traps in our coastal bays, so look for a crab trap marker next time you see a slick nearby. If see a marker, donâ€™t waste your time stopping, as thereâ€™s a good chance the trap is creating the slick.

A good way to determine whether the slick is a product of feeding fish is to actually witness the slick as it first evolves. Again, a fresh fish slick is generally small and circular in shape, anywhere from the size of a coffee cup saucer to that of a trash can lid. You donâ€™t have time to waste on your one-day of fishing, so if the slick appears in a broken pattern and is larger than ten or twelve feet in circumference then continue on your way â€" focus on the smaller and the more contained slicks.

We wish to remind everyone of the 2018 â€œBEAT the HEATâ€ FISHING SPECIAL being offered during August at Bay Flats Lodge. This is a time when you and your guests can fish each day of the week at tremendously discounted rates. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.comâ€¦1-888-677-4868

*Hereâ€™s What a Some of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦*
_Once again, we were all impressed with management, staff, food and fishing. Pork chop dinner was awesome! Our guide for the 3rd time, Capt. Billy Freudensprung, worked hard and sent us on our way home with lots of fish. Capt. Billy makes fishing a great event for all aboard, especially the kids. Enjoyed another great adventure at Bay Flats!
*- James L. 3/17/18*

Capt. Kevin Matula could not have been nicer or more helpful - he never stopped working! Your facility is second to NONE!
*- Brett C. 3/16/18*

Randy was there to greet us at the door and was very professional. Capt. Kevin Matula was very friendly, professional, and very knowledgeable when it came to fishing. He made us feel like a king for the day. My 16 year old son had a great experience and enjoyed his spring break fishing day. The staff was very friendly, and the facility was very clean and well maintained in and outside. Everything was awesome!
*- Taylor E. 3/16/18*

Amazing service! The dinner was out of site - the double bone cut pork chop was perfectly cooked. Amazing appetizers outside ahead of dinner. Super comfortable beds. Clean rooms. And it is awesome that you can come back and have an hour to clean up and rest before checking out. Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was the best guide we have ever worked with. Excellent from start to finish!
*- Andy A. 3/14/18*_






*Come Take Advantage of Our August
BEAT the HEAT FISHING SPECIAL*

Call Today: (888) 677-4868
*
LIMITED Offer- August 2018 ONLY!*​
We are extending the offering of our annually-reduced fishing rates to include August this year. Make it a point to arrive at the Lodge in time to enjoy some wonderful appetizers in our outdoor kitchen, only to be followed by a delicious dining experience complete with a complimentary bottle of wine and a delightful dessert. Awaken the next morning to a hot buffet breakfast before meeting your Captain for a day of coastal fishing. We offer some of the most experienced and absolute best coastal fishing guides on the Gulf Coast, and they all happen to office in the numerous bay systems surrounding Seadrift and Port O'Connor where August fishing for speckled trout and redfish is hotter than summertime temperatures.

Call Today: (888) 677-4868

Arrive 4:00PM for Meals & Lodging, then...
Next Morning *Fish a Half-Day or Full-Day (Same Price!)*

*** Live Bait NOT Included ***

2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest
**** Same Price for Half-Day or Full-Day ****

Call Today: (888) 677-4868​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge Fishing Special Package Includes (per guest)*
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for August 2018 dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Sunday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 76F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 84F. Winds NW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High 74F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine and some clouds. High 74F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 76F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Fog is expected to reduce visibilities to 1 NM or less into Sunday morning over the bays and near shore waters. The fog should lift around noon, but return again Sunday night. Southerly flow will become weak on Sunday as a surface trough moves into South Texas. The flow will become weak to moderate in advance of a frontal boundary Sunday night. A boundary will push across area waters Monday and Monday night with a period of strong north flow expected to develop on Monday night. The north flow will gradually weaken Tuesday and become more easterly, and eventually southeasterly for Wednesday and Thursday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 69.1 degrees
Seadrift 73.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 70.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------

